
Marc Fleury: My view on why "Microsoft is Dead" - mattjaynes
http://marcf.blogspot.com/2007/05/microsofts-long-demise.html
======
ecuzzillo
Innovations may come out of MSFT, but they come out in the form of papers and
research, not in the form of products. MSFT does not produce innovative
products. It produces innovative research, and because of organizational
dysfunction never the two shall meet.

